#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Steps in developing a field

## silver

I am a student and i am doing a final year project on field development. What are the basic steps in starting a field development project. Given that i have 4 well log files , lithology and  permeability data. And what missing data i need i need to continue the project.

See More: Steps in developing a field

----------


## mohbaset79

may it help

regards,
Mohamed

----------


## silver

Thx alot. I really appreciate it.

----------


## lindagokool

what are the steps in developing a gas field? i have one log, no drill stem test, or production history, seismic amplitude map, Specific gas gravity, depth of reservoir, acres of reservoir and estimated reservoir pressure

----------


## ihtxam

Dear mohbaset & silver!
I have similar question to Silver, kindly provide some material to understand field development plans in details.

many thanks in advance.

----------

